# Got one at last



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Just bought this, pick up in about 6 weeks from Germany.

Concerto on Iveco, twin rear wheels, rear wheel drive, 6.5 metres so perfect for touring, 3 litre 166hp cam chain engine, fully loaded, x2 140amp gel batteries, 1500watt inverter, solar, oven, Alde heating, Truma heating, cab air, Goldschmitte adjustable rear air suspension, cruise control, sat dish, tv etc


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Whoa

Go for it babe

So when are we meeting up?

Our time is counting down 

Sandra


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks good, what is the weight?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

chasper said:


> Looks good, what is the weight?


4.5 tonne.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

aldra said:


> Whoa
> 
> Go for it babe
> 
> ...


About 6 weeks to get it and then need a while for shakedown trips Sandra, see you at the bonfire meet for a pork sandwich:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No chance 

I’m not having you freak out over a pigs head 

No a quiet meet, just you two and us, and I’ll cook the meal , a good one 

And get drunk, and you will forgive me 

You might as well because I’ll be excellent next morning 

And shadow will be the hound from hell 

And life will be the way it should :kiss:

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Is this it Paul*


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

JanHank said:


>


No, its a Concorde Concerto Jan, 2005. Its only 6.5 metres, the Charisma is a much bigger beast.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

coppo said:


> No, its a Concorde Concerto Jan, 2005. Its only 6.5 metres, the Charisma is a much bigger beast.


At 200,000 € a bargain :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Like it. But isn't it a bit short to get everything in? 7.3m is a bit of a squeeze.

Ray.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Looks worth the wait


Malcolm


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice van.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Like it. But isn't it a bit short to get everything in? 7.3m is a bit of a squeeze.
> 
> Ray.


,

Ours is only 6.5 metres and that's big I thought, our last van was 5.59 metres. We like wild camping in the dales, lakes etc.

We have had everything including a 8.5 metre 6.4 tonne leviathan.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Somehow I just can't get used to our old 7.8m Hobby. Too many compromises and if we can't have another large RV I doubt we will bother.
Many times in Portugal this year and last we almost been scraping the mirrors through tiny villages and up mountain tracks. And thats in the car.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ray

You are no longer a whippersnapper like Coppo and Caroline 

They can manage in a much smaller space

The nearer the better eh Caroline ?

Oh yes I remember it well >

Sandra


----------

